# Gilardino:"Ronaldo fenomeno o CR7? Il primo inarrivabile".



## admin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Alberto Gilardino, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, sul confronto tra Ronaldo il Fenomeno e CR7:"Il brasiliano è inarrivabile, mi ha dato grandi emozioni. Bello giocare con lui per qualche mese".


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alberto Gilardino, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, sul confronto tra Ronaldo il Fenomeno e CR7:"Il brasiliano è inarrivabile, mi ha dato grandi emozioni. Bello giocare con lui per qualche mese".



Ronaldo fenomeno è stato IL CALCIO. Con un fisico diverso sarebbe ancora lì a far girare la testa ai difensori di tutto il mondo.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alberto Gilardino, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, sul confronto tra Ronaldo il Fenomeno e CR7:"Il brasiliano è inarrivabile, mi ha dato grandi emozioni. Bello giocare con lui per qualche mese".



Cristina fortissimo, una macchina, il più letale di sempre in area di rigore. 

Ma Ronaldo il Fenomeno era tutt'altra cosa. Emozione pura.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alberto Gilardino, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, sul confronto tra Ronaldo il Fenomeno e CR7:"Il brasiliano è inarrivabile, mi ha dato grandi emozioni. Bello giocare con lui per qualche mese".



Ronaldo (brasiliano) è il calcio. Neppure Messi o Maradona sono stati grande quanto lui.


----------



## Heaven (7 Dicembre 2018)

Bah...nostalgici secondo me.


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Dicembre 2018)

Allora, se parliamo di prime, cioè il periodo in cui si è toccato il picco prestazionale assoluto, Il fenomeno per me è il migliore di sempre, assieme a Lionel Messi e Ronaldinho. Se invece consideriamo tutta la carriera vedo il portoghese superiore, è stato molto più continuo senza dubbio. Dipende cosa intendiamo e cosa vogliamo paragonare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alberto Gilardino, intervistato dalla Gazzetta, sul confronto tra Ronaldo il Fenomeno e CR7:"Il brasiliano è inarrivabile, mi ha dato grandi emozioni. Bello giocare con lui per qualche mese".


Assolutamente, il brasiliano nettamente più forte del portoghese. Il portoghese sarà ricordato per essere un grande cannoniere, il migliore di sempre, ma se devo mettere nel podio i migliori di sempre per me ci sono Ronaldo il fenomeno, Maradona e Messi.


----------



## Kayl (7 Dicembre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, il brasiliano nettamente più forte del portoghese. Il portoghese sarà ricordato per essere un grande cannoniere, il migliore di sempre, ma se devo mettere nel podio i migliori di sempre per me ci sono Ronaldo il fenomeno, Maradona e Messi.



il Cigno al posto della Pulce, prego


----------



## sunburn (7 Dicembre 2018)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ronaldo fenomeno è stato IL CALCIO. Con un fisico diverso sarebbe ancora lì a far girare la testa ai difensori di tutto il mondo.


Il fisico fa parte del bagaglio tecnico di un giocatore, è il suo strumento di lavoro. Per me sono pari, ma il fisico fa pendere la bilancia dalla parte del portoghese.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fisico fa parte del bagaglio tecnico di un giocatore, è il suo strumento di lavoro. Per me sono pari, ma il fisico fa pendere la bilancia dalla parte del portoghese.



Comunque dipende che parametri si considerano
Io tendo a guardare le carriere intere e non singoli anni. Per questo ronaldo e messi sono a pari merito i migliori di sempre per me


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fisico fa parte del bagaglio tecnico di un giocatore, è il suo strumento di lavoro. Per me sono pari, ma il fisico fa pendere la bilancia dalla parte del portoghese.



Sicuramente se guardiamo alla carriera stravince CR7 ma come stato dell'arte assoluto il Ronaldo (fenomeno) del biennio 96-98 ha fatto cose su un campo di calcio che nessun umano ha mai fatto nè replicato nè tantomeno vi si è avvicinato, forse Dinho i primi 2 anni di Barcellona si avvicina a quel livello ma nessun altro. Come toccavano la palla loro era davvero poesia.


----------



## Snake (7 Dicembre 2018)

ormai è un confronto impietoso che sta in piedi solo per nostalgia, e lo dico da assoluto hater di cristina. Ronaldo sì più forte nel suo peak ma è durato relativamente poco, cristina sta rivoluzionando il concetto di longevità e siccome nel confronto tra due giocatori vanno presi in considerazione tutti i parametri è un fattore che compensa la differenza di talento puro che c'è tra i due. Potete metterci la firma che cristina 40 gol li segnerà pure tra 3-4 anni perchè è completamente immune al declino fisico.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> ormai è un confronto impietoso che sta in piedi solo per nostalgia, e lo dico da assoluto hater di cristina. Ronaldo sì più forte nel suo peak ma è durato relativamente poco, cristina sta rivoluzionando il concetto di longevità e siccome nel confronto tra due giocatori vanno presi in considerazione tutti i parametri è un fattore che compensa la differenza di talento puro che c'è tra i due. Potete metterci la firma che cristina 40 gol li segnerà pure tra 3-4 anni perchè è completamente immune al declino fisico.



Cr7 è costretto per leggi di natura a declinare, per forza. Semmai ci metterà più tempo e sarà una rarità.
Sul resto sono d’accordo con te, non si può considerare solo il peak o parametri che fanno piacere per paragonare giocatori di epoche diverse (già sbagliato di per se). Si deve considerare una carriera intera e Messi e cr7 vincono su tutti.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Dicembre 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> ormai è un confronto impietoso che sta in piedi solo per nostalgia, e lo dico da assoluto hater di cristina. Ronaldo sì più forte nel suo peak ma è durato relativamente poco, cristina sta rivoluzionando il concetto di longevità e siccome nel confronto tra due giocatori vanno presi in considerazione tutti i parametri è un fattore che compensa la differenza di talento puro che c'è tra i due. Potete metterci la firma che cristina 40 gol li segnerà pure tra 3-4 anni perchè *è completamente immune al declino fisico*.



Questa suona come una fantastica gufata.


----------



## Boomer (7 Dicembre 2018)

Cristiano è stato straordinario per quanto tempo è stato al top. Nessuno ( tranne Messi ) ci era riuscito prima e questo non glie lo toglierà mai nessuno. 

Detto questo è il Fenomeno era semplicemente inarrivabile. Non c'è un giocatore che non lo ammetta, anche Seedor recentemente si è espresso cosi a riguardo :






Questo prendeva palla e giocava solo , ogni tanto ce lo scordiamo...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Cristiano è stato straordinario per quanto tempo è stato al top. Nessuno ( tranne Messi ) ci era riuscito prima e questo non glie lo toglierà mai nessuno.
> 
> Detto questo è il Fenomeno era semplicemente inarrivabile. Non c'è un giocatore che non lo ammetta, anche Seedor recentemente si è espresso cosi a riguardo :
> 
> ...


Vero, ma sempre 2 anni è durato


----------



## gabri (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Comunque dipende che parametri si considerano
> Io tendo a guardare le carriere intere e non singoli anni. Per questo ronaldo e messi sono a pari merito i migliori di sempre per me



La vedo esattamente come te!


----------



## __king george__ (7 Dicembre 2018)

Ronaldo il fenomeno...Ronaldo CR7...giocatoretti...forse non vi ricordate il mio Avatar….quello si che prendeva palla e giocava da solo davvero...


----------



## Boomer (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vero, ma sempre 2 anni è durato



E' anche tornato e da zoppo è rimasto comunque un fenomeno ( anche se lontano da quello che era prima ). Vinto un mondiale con forse il più grande comeback della storia dello sport ( vediamo se Tiger Woods si aggiungerà al party ) . 







Molti campioni avrebbero smesso di giocare o sarebbero finiti a giocare alla parrocchia.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> E' anche tornato e da zoppo è rimasto comunque un fenomeno ( anche se lontano da quello che era prima ). Vinto un mondiale con forse il più grande comeback della storia dello sport ( vediamo se Tiger Woods si aggiungerà al party ) .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma certo chi lo nega. Però al top del top, per un motivo o per l’altro sempre poco è durato. Poi è andato sempre a calare. 
Su quel mondiale sono un po’ scettico, per me era un’edizione un po’ pacco


----------



## vota DC (8 Dicembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Ronaldo il fenomeno...Ronaldo CR7...giocatoretti...forse non vi ricordate il mio Avatar….quello si che prendeva palla e giocava da solo davvero...



Il suo gol è irraggiungibile, non segnava tantissimo ma faceva imprese incredibili.

Aggiungerei anche Raul del Real Madrid che se non avesse donato la sua anima a Julia sarebbe stato il più forte di tutti i tempi.


----------

